# Leo morph please



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Can I please have your views on the below youngster, she's 3 weeks 4 days old



















My other supersnow babies are loads lighter with the white stripe down the middle of the back and have white legs/feet !

thanx,

tony


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm - Patternless (Murphy) anywhere in the mix that you know of Tony ???

I think I may borrow that one on a permanent basis.....



:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO a (Dark)Snow patternless.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mack snow patternless for me.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Hmm - Patternless (Murphy) anywhere in the mix that you know of Tony ???
> 
> I think I may borrow that one on a permanent basis.....
> 
> ...


 

Ive got to say those blotches behide the neck are just like my old muphys patty babes plonked on a dark supersnow.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

4got to add the eyes are jet black


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mack Snow Patternless - i think the neck pattern gives away the patty


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonydavo said:


> 4got to add the eyes are jet black


Sure there not just dark ?. If they do express iris black out, They would just be Tinded eyes(Ramdom eye trait for iris black out). See if you can get a picture or two.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would say mack snow patternless aswell. Shes a very dark one!! Beautiful!


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nobody else think its a S/S then?, it must be my eye sight! it looks like a kind of washed out S/S to me (not knocking it Tony! I `d have liked to hatch one out) but with traces of patty/muphys burning through, I wouldnt mind betting its eyes are solid!.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> Nobody else think its a S/S then?, it must be my eye sight! it looks like a kind of washed out S/S to me (not knocking it Tony! I `d have liked to hatch one out) but with traces of patty/muphys burning through, I wouldnt mind betting its eyes are solid!.


me....
:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

looks, as other's have already said, to be a super snow with the traces of murphy patternless watermarking 's, what are the parents of it?


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

dad is supersnow mum is one of 2, a supersnow or the below,










i did not breed this baby but I purchased the parents recently and was given 2 egg at the time but the previous owner did not know which of the 2 females had produced the egg's !


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

If (as looks from the pic) that is a supersnow Albino (Tremper?) then the baby will definitely be a supersnow, and someone is carrying some hets by the sounds of things !
: victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonydavo said:


> dad is supersnow mum is one of 2, a supersnow or the below,
> 
> image
> 
> i did not breed this baby but I purchased the parents recently and was given 2 egg at the time but the previous owner did not know which of the 2 females had produced the egg's !


Then Dad is Super snow HET Patternless, And Mum is *the below* that is also HET Patternless, 
So baby is Snow patternless SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I think its a super snow patternless, if it was a mack snow patternless it would have hatched white wouldn't it?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I think its a super snow patternless, if it was a mack snow patternless it would have hatched white wouldn't it?


It's not a Super snow patternless, It is white it's just a dark tone, Snows can express dark tones, Even more so if there Patternless snows.

Patternless snow. Note the patterning.









Patternless super snow. Note the lack of patterning.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Forgot about that! I had a super snow patternless that was pretty much the same, just no pattern, was very dark though.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Definately looks ss patty to me too, lovely baby:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Lisasgeckonursery said:


> Definately looks ss patty to me too, lovely baby:2thumb:


It's not a Super snow patternless it's just a Snow patternless.

The leo in question, A dark Snow patternless.









A dark Super snow patternless. Note the lack of pattern on a Super snow patternless.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Latest pics



















views please

Thanx 

Tony


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonydavo said:


> Latest pics
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Nothing changed it's a Snow patternless SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.


----------

